# Beyond Tuna Salad



## JustJoel (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m currently looking for foods and ingredients that are more cost-conscious than the ingredients I’m accustomed. Canned tuna has caught my eye (as well as canned salmon and canned chicken).

I love a good tuna melt, but not very often. While I’m sure canned tuna salad can be elevated to haute cuisine status, it kind of defeats the purpose of using cheap canned meat. And tuna casserole? Blech. Using tuna in pasta can be great, but it gets old, too. And of course there are tuna “cakes,” although fish cakes are generally made with crab or salmon.

Do any of you have something innovative, something _different_?


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 4, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’m currently looking for foods and ingredients that are more cost-conscious than the ingredients I’m accustomed. Canned tuna has caught my eye (as well as canned salmon and canned chicken).
> 
> I love a good tuna melt, but not very often. *While I’m sure canned tuna salad can be elevated to haute cuisine status*, it kind of defeats the purpose of using cheap canned meat. And tuna casserole? Blech. Using tuna in pasta can be great, but it gets old, too. And of course there are tuna “cakes,” although fish cakes are generally made with crab or salmon.
> 
> *Do any of you have something innovative, something different?*


 
Hi Joel.  Regarding my bolded above....not sure about that.  

Just wondering...have you tried entering your queries in the search link here? There are sooo many pages of tuna, fish cakes, salmon, etc....far too many to mention and most of us don't have time to do the searching for you.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 4, 2018)

Joel, you may (or may not) be interested in my Fancy Creamed Tuna. It's budget friendly, and very tasty if I do say so myself. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f142/fancy-creamed-tuna-83243.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Joel,

There's always Tuna Surprise!

And here a few of my favoites:

Summer tomatoes stuffed with tuna salad
For different, stuff pita bread with tuna salad, sliced cukes, olives, tomatoes, lettuce if you can fit it in.

Either snipped tarragon or dill is a good addition to tuna.

Salad Nicoise

One of my faves is White Beans and Tuna (bonus, vinaigrette, no mayo)
RockLobster turned me/us  onto  this.  I add cukes and tomatoes and otherwise pretty much follow the recipe
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/white-bean-and-tuna-salad-78670.html 

While searching for the above link,  I ran across  the tuna list Cheryl refers to:  Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Threads Tagged with Tuna 


,


----------



## caseydog (Apr 4, 2018)

I can make a meal out of some canned tuna, Miracle Whip, and iceberg lettuce. Well, with some herbs and such added -- lots of possible combinations. I mix up my tuna "salad," and make lettuce wraps. Not only cheap, but healthy, too. Plus, it is ready in minutes. 

IIRC, canned chicken is pretty pricy ounce-for-ounce compared to fresh chicken. I make lettuce wraps with diced and sautéed chicken, too (see below).

CD

.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 4, 2018)

Casey ( telepathically)  just reminded me that thin sliced jalapeno or serrano chilies are terrific in tuna salad.  Leave a few seeds in.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 4, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Casey ( telepathically)  just reminded me that thin sliced jalapeno or serrano chilies are terrific in tuna salad.  Leave a few seeds in.



You probably already know this, but I am thinking that jelepeño shavings sound good in tuna salad. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 4, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I can make a meal out of some canned tuna, Miracle Whip, and iceberg lettuce. Well, with some herbs and such added -- lots of possible combinations. I mix up my tuna "salad," and make lettuce wraps. Not only cheap, but healthy, too. Plus, it is ready in minutes.
> 
> IIRC, canned chicken is pretty pricy ounce-for-ounce compared to fresh chicken. I make lettuce wraps with diced and sautéed chicken, too (see below).
> 
> ...


 
Looks might fine there, Casey.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 4, 2018)

*Here’s one!*

Canned tuna ceviche, looks like a very nice summer dish!

https://www.skinnytaste.com/canned-tuna-ceviche/


----------



## caseydog (Apr 4, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Canned tuna ceviche, looks like a very nice summer dish!
> 
> https://www.skinnytaste.com/canned-tuna-ceviche/



Ummmmm... Canned tuna is actually cooked, so canned tuna "ceviche" is kind of a stretch. The recipe author kinda' sorta' says that, although not directly. I'm not saying it isn't worth a try. It may be very tasty. Hey, go for it and tell us what you think. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 4, 2018)

JJ, something we do in Hawaii, 
take canned Tuna (I make Tuna Salad "Deluxe" aka loads of other goodies in with your canned Tuna, like Celery, Onion, sliced Black Olives, Dill Weed, Dill Pickle Relish, MMM!) and add that to Macaroni Salad.
Delicious served over ice cold lettuce, or plain straight up... a meal in a bowl.






I can eat the whole bowl, oh, I did


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 4, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Joel, you may (or may not) be interested in my Fancy Creamed Tuna. It's budget friendly, and very tasty if I do say so myself.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f142/fancy-creamed-tuna-83243.html


This sounds really good. Thanks!


----------



## caseydog (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> JJ, something we do in Hawaii,
> take canned Tuna (I make Tuna Salad "Deluxe" aka loads of other goodies in with your canned Tuna, like Celery, Onion, sliced Black Olives, Dill Weed, Dill Pickle Relish, MMM!) and add that to Macaroni Salad.



Ah, the famous Hawaiian macaroni salad. One of the official food groups of the State of Hawaii. Meat, vegetables, fruits, grains, legumes... and macaroni salad. 

SPAM is a meat... of sorts, so it doesn't get its own food group. 

I'm not sure what poy is... is there a "paste" food group.  

CD


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 4, 2018)

Avacado Tuna Melt







[/IMG]


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 4, 2018)

During summers in Minnesota and Wisconsin, I grew up on my mom's tuna pasta salad.  I still make it a couple of times each summer.  It's easy, as are most macaroni salads.  

Just tuna (the large can is what I use), 1 lb bag small shell pasta cooked and rinsed in cold water (Mom used Creamettes small rings, but I can't them here unless I order online), chopped onion, chopped celery, green peas, Miracle Whip (tangier than plain mayo), a dash of horseradish (careful as it can overpower the rest of the ingredients), a couple of squirts of ketchup (mostly for color).  

Mix all together and refrigerate for several hours.  Go light on the Miracle Whip (or mayo if you must  ) to start as it can make the mixture too "wet", even with the absorption factor of the pasta.  I usually add a little more when I serve it.  Serve on a leaf of lettuce with a tomato slice on the side.  A sprinkle of sweet paprika adds color too.

Quantities are up to you.  I've made it so much in my 71 years that I don't even think about it any more.  I like the crunch so I use more celery than my mom ever did, I also use about twice as much tuna, but until she remarried when I was 14 we were so poor that she scrimped wherever possible.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 4, 2018)

I often post specific questions to which I can’t find definitive answers, but more often, I just like to spark a discussion.

I didn’t ask for anyone to do research or web searches for me. I do plenty. What I asked for is if anyone on the forum knows, personally, of some interesting uses for tuna. If you don’t, you don’t! But apparently several people do. I’m making that creamy tuna thing tomorrow night!

BTW, I found another interesting recipe that looks worthy of a taste: canned tuna mousse! Tuna Mousse Recipe - Anna Zegna | Food & Wine

There are actually several more canned tuna mousse recipes out there. It looks like a great appetizer or spread for a canapé.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 5, 2018)

Himself would make this easy tuna-rice casserole when he was in college, taught it to me when we were first married, and we still enjoy it over 40 years later. I can make it in my sleep! 

*Tuna-Rice Casserole*

1 or 2 cans of tuna
1 cup minimum Minute Rice*
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can mixed vegetables, including liquid
grated cheese of your choice (Optional)

Drain and break up tuna. Mix in all other ingredients. Cover. Bake in 350 degree preheated oven for 1/2 hour; or put into cold oven and bake for 25 minutes after the oven comes up to temperature. If you want to sprinkle cheese on top, add it after the full baking time and leave the uncovered dish in the oven an additional five minutes. (I usually turn the oven off after I add the cheese and close the oven door, opting to use the residual heat for the melting.)

*1 cup makes a very moist casserole. I like it moist, but not this moist. Himself likes it much drier. I start with 1 1/4 cups rice, divide into two baking dishes, then add about another 1/2 cup to Himself's share. Bake as above.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 5, 2018)

None of my tuna recipes (even using canned or jarred tuna) fall into the cheap category. I will only use yellowfin tuna, either fresh or canned/jarred (from either Spain or Italy).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2018)

Fast and inexpensive Clams/Tuna with linguini.

This makes two servings.

2T butter or EVOO
Lots of minced garlic
1 can of chopped clams or solid pack tuna with liquid.
A splash of white wine or lemon juice.
A few grinds of black pepper
A big pinch of red pepper flakes.
Chopped parsley if you have it, a handful of frozen peas if you don't.

2 servings of linguine cooked according to your liking.

Grated parmesan or romano cheese.


Another thought!

How about a dinner salad of tuna and white beans.

Read a couple of recipes similar to this one and just sort of wing it using what you have on hand.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/tuna-and-white-bean-salad


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 5, 2018)

A tin of  curshed tomatoes, 100 ml of ajvar relish, boil for 10 min, add tuna, flavour with salt, pepper and serve over pasta. 

That is quick dinner I have eaten a lot as young.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> A tin of  curshed tomatoes, 100 ml of ajvar relish, boil for 10 min, add tuna, flavour with salt, pepper and serve over pasta.
> 
> That is quick dinner I have eaten a lot as young.



I've never heard of avjar relish before, so I looked it up. I love roasted red peppers, so this sounds delicious to me. Do you make your own? Or do you have a favorite recipe? 

We're not fans of eggplant, so I would probably leave it out. I wonder how it would be with zucchini instead? 

Here's one version: https://www.curiouscuisiniere.com/ajvar/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2018)

A simple version of a salad nicoise using a can of solid pack tuna, green beans, grape tomatoes, hardboiled eggs, red skinned potatoes or white beans, ripe olives, pepper rings, etc...  Is a good way to clean out the refrigerator 

A basic dressing made up of equal parts lemon juice or red wine vinegar and EVOO with a little prepared mustard, a mashed garlic clove, and S&P.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BJfsqzmeYg

You mentioned using canned chicken in the original post.  I would encourage you to stay away from it and freeze small amounts of fresh roasted or grilled chicken meat.  A couple small sandwich bags of chicken saved from a roast chicken, even a grocery store rotisserie chicken, will not be missed and will give you the starting point for a couple of inexpensive meals.

Good luck!


----------



## CakePoet (Apr 5, 2018)

Got Garlic:  I buy a jar of it, it  cheap here and you cant taste the  eggplant.

This is the brand I like, I prefer mild and not hot. https://www.eurofooddeals.com/product/podravka-mild-ajvar-350g/

There is another one called fire roasted, rare as hen teeth, but when I find that I grab a few tins.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Ah, *the famous Hawaiian macaroni salad*. One of the official food groups of the State of Hawaii. Meat, vegetables, fruits, grains, legumes... and macaroni salad.
> 
> SPAM is a meat... of sorts, so it doesn't get its own food group.
> 
> ...



Casey, my friend, try "Google" or Bing or Yahoo, whatever search engine you like "Zippy's Macaroni Salad"--- you'll find a boatload of forlorn ex-pat-Hawaii folks who would kill for this stuff!  And I've finally figured out how to make it REALLY close--- and adding Tuna Salad to it, IMHO, makes it at least close to a meal  
Even DH, who detests mayo, likes my version.

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2013/01/15/my-quest-for-zippys-macaroni-salad/
And what an inexpensive meal at that --- a can of tuna (it's as cheap or splurge-ish as you like---I'm lookin' at you Craig  that stuff from Italy and Spain are DELISH!) add some pasta, a buck per pound ... and some veg that most of us have in our crisper bin and a good dollop of mayo.
Try it!

Now, poy, or POI as we refer to it, is made from a tuber.

I like mine on the old side, with a sprinkle of Hawaii Salt on top 
My GAWD!
I can't wait to go home!!!


Sorry Joel, I don't want to high-jack your thread... carry on y'all


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 6, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> A tin of  curshed tomatoes, 100 ml of ajvar relish, boil for 10 min, add tuna, flavour with salt, pepper and serve over pasta.
> 
> That is quick dinner I have eaten a lot as young.


Not sure what “avjar relish” is. Thank you, though!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Not sure what “avjar relish” is. Thank you, though!


Take a look at my post #18 above and CP's response.


----------



## Addie (Apr 9, 2018)

When I am shopping, I will often buy four cans of tuna. Pirate gets three cans and I eat the fourth can right out of the can with a little bit of salt sprinkled on it. At a dollar a can, can my life get any cheaper?


----------



## roadfix (Apr 9, 2018)

A pack of albacore tuna from Costco or Sam's.    That's what roadfix likes.


----------



## Caslon (Apr 9, 2018)

Damnit!  Where's my free case of tuna fish that was promised to me years ago as part of that class action suit settlement against a major tuna company?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 9, 2018)

I came up with this recipe for a contest to create the most ridiculous, expensive recipe for an old stand-by:

*New Age Tuna Noodle Casserole*​
Ingredients:

½ cup soy sauce
½ cup dry sherry
½ cup sesame oil
½ cup ginger, grated
3 cloves garlic, pressed or finely minced
1 tsp grey sea salt
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 lb Sashimi grade Ahi tuna 
3 eggs
2 cups flour 
½  tsp kosher salt
2 quarts chicken stock
2 Tbs butter
½ cup celery, chopped
1 shallot, diced
1 ½ cups haricot verts
1 clove of garlic, peeled 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 egg yolk 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
½ cup olive oil 
1 tsp lemon juice 
1 tsp fresh thyme
½ cup sour cream
1 cup gruyere cheese, shredded
½ cup camembert cheese, diced
4 ounces dry white wine
Pinch of nutmeg
¼ cup scallions, thinly sliced, white and green parts
¼ cup carrot, diced small
¼ cup red bell pepper, diced small

Instructions:

Combine first seven ingredients (through black pepper), place in a plastic zipper bag, add the tuna and marinate for one hour. Remove the tuna from the marinade and discard marinade. Place the tuna in a steamer over 1 inch of boiling water and cover. Steam for 6 to 8 minutes or until the tuna flakes easily with a fork. Flake the tuna and put aside.

Beat the eggs until frothy. Combine flour, kosher salt, and eggs to form a dough. Knead the dough until smooth. Turn the dough onto a floured cutting board and roll the dough, turning often, until thin. Let the dough dry for 45 minutes, then turn and dry another ½ hour. Cut the dried dough into noodles. Drop the noodles into boiling chicken stock, reduce heat, and simmer for about 5 minutes. Drain and put aside. 

Sauté the celery and shallot in 2 Tbs butter and put them aside. Place 1½ cups haricot verts in boiling water for 5 minutes, then into an ice bath. Combine the tuna, noodles, celery and shallots in a bowl. 

Finely chop the garlic and combine with the salt. Place the egg yolk and Dijon mustard in a bowl and whisk. Slowly add the olive oil as you continue to whisk. Once you've blended in all the olive oil, add the garlic, lemon, and thyme. Add the sour cream, gruyere cheese, camembert cheese, white wine, and nutmeg, then fold in the tuna, noodles, celery and shallot mixture.  

Spoon all of the ingredients into a buttered 4 quart casserole dish. Bake at 350F for 30 to 45 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Garnish with scallion, carrot, and bell pepper.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 9, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I often post specific questions to which I can’t find definitive answers, but more often, I just like to spark a discussion.



Please don't stop. You ask very interesting questions that become the life blood of a forum.

Have ypu ever tried Korean samgak gkimbap?  They are triangles of seaweed formed around rice with ingredients like tuna, kimchee, and other stuff that is a delicious lunch or snack.

Here's a link: https://www.maangchi.com/recipe/samgakkimbap


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 9, 2018)

+1 Buckytom!!


----------



## Caslon (Apr 10, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I came up with this recipe for a contest to create the most ridiculous, expensive recipe for an old stand-by:
> 
> *New Age Tuna Noodle Casserole*​



After looking over your list of ingredients, it's not that overwhelming.  A bit involved.

Hehe, kinda like ordering a pizza with everything on it. Anyone forgetting anything?


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 10, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Please don't stop. You ask very interesting questions that become the life blood of a forum.
> 
> Have ypu ever tried Korean samgak gkimbap?  They are triangles of seaweed formed around rice with ingredients like tuna, kimchee, and other stuff that is a delicious lunch or snack.
> 
> Here's a link: https://www.maangchi.com/recipe/samgakkimbap


That sounds very much like Japanese onigiri. One of my favorites, but I’m so very bad at forming them!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> That sounds very much like Japanese onigiri. One of my favorites, but I’m so very bad at forming them!



JJ, do you have a press?
I love mine, I have three right now, and when we go home to Hawaii, I'll be coming back with more!!





I have a nigiri press somewhere ...
But I use these two the most.
In Honolulu. there's a new food truck that I'll be headed for that only offers ogiri in some fantastic combos, can't wait!


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 10, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> JJ, do you have a press?
> I love mine, I have three right now, and when we go home to Hawaii, I'll be coming back with more!!
> 
> View attachment 29693
> ...


I love the onigiri made without nori, as well. Especially yaki onigiri, brushed with tare and grilled!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 10, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I came up with this recipe for a contest to create the most *ridiculous, expensive recipe for an old stand-by:*
> 
> *New Age Tuna Noodle Casserole*​



The perfect "Old Stand-By" and truly ridiculously expensive...

Did you win?   I hope so!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 11, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> The perfect "Old Stand-By" and truly ridiculously expensive...
> 
> Did you win?   I hope so!



Yes, I won, but I had to take out a second on my house to afford the ingredients.


----------



## di reston (Apr 13, 2018)

The subject of tuna, to me, is something I find somewhat distressing. In Sicily, when the the tuna come in to breed the blue tuna come into the Metiteraen Sea is warm, the Blue Tuna come into to spawn, the Sicilian fishermen  hunt them in a brutal fashion. It's called 'la Mattanza', other wise in English, the Slaughter, or the Killing. It's when the tuna are hacked to death. The process of the killing is a slaughter that, for reasons I can't understand,  makes the tuna delicious and it's highly prized in Japan.

So this is something that I have to check every time I look to  buy a tin of  tuna.

Nowadays, the Slaughter is a tourist attraction, but I always check to see that the tuna I buy is not slaughtered in that way.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------

